# Motivation for rabbit hunting Video



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

As we prepare a meal for Dia De los Muertos I feel their humor and decided to post this silly vid

Something to inspire the rabbit hunters:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I used to have a big poster on my office wall that showed two buzzards sitting side by side. The caption said:

Patience my a$$ ... I'm going to kill something!

Of course allegedly buzzards are carrion eaters and do not kill their own food.

Thanks for the cartoon, Nico!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Hahaha, Thanks Nico, that was great.
Phil


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Fun. Thanks!


----------



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

hahaha he was feelin her up!


----------

